# what can youtell me about



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

jintropin gh , my buddy wants to try it he always uses humatrope but for the money jin is half the price , is it any good?


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 22, 2003)

I myself have not used it..... But I have heard of a lot of guys using the jin..... so it must be good.


----------



## edvedr (Dec 22, 2003)

i myself have not used it either, but have heard nothing but good things from reputable people.  thats actually what i was trying to get, but no go!


----------



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

cool he is gonna get 8 kits and give me two im a lucky sob


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 22, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-jack hust+Dec 22 2003, 12:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jack hust @ Dec 22 2003, 12:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> cool he is gonna get 8 kits and give me two im a lucky sob  [/b][/quote]
 You better believe you are!!  That stuff is expensive....  LOL


----------



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

its not bad i can get it for less than you think ......


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

You get too many freebies Jack :angry:  j/k...lol


----------



## jack hust (Dec 22, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Dec 22 2003, 01:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Dec 22 2003, 01:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> You get too many freebies Jack :angry:  j/k...lol [/b][/quote]
 you still love me..itsgood to be king


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 22, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-jack hust+Dec 22 2003, 01:20 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jack hust @ Dec 22 2003, 01:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> its not bad i can get it for less than you think ......  [/b][/quote]
 I have some decent prices.... no where near free..... but I still find it to be pretty expensive.... but I guess that is also because you stay on it for a long time....


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 22, 2003)

never used gh is it true you can gain height from it?


----------



## workinhard (Dec 22, 2003)

what about them saying all of your insides can get enlarged as well! think that bs or true?


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Crankin'steiN+Dec 22 2003, 03:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crankin'steiN @ Dec 22 2003, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> <!--QuoteBegin-jack hust+Dec 22 2003, 01:20 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jack hust @ Dec 22 2003, 01:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> its not bad i can get it for less than you think ......  [/b][/quote]
I have some decent prices.... no where near free..... but I still find it to be pretty expensive.... but I guess that is also because you stay on it for a long time.... [/b][/quote]
 I have some decent prices too but not enough to give away. Yea Jack you're still cool with me though B)   I'm just jealous...lol.


----------



## edvedr (Dec 23, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-workinhard+Dec 22 2003, 04:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (workinhard @ Dec 22 2003, 04:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> what about them saying all of your insides can get enlarged as well! think that bs or true? [/b][/quote]
 from what i read....can't remember where......most of your growth hormone receptors are along your digestive track, so over long periods of use your organs can enlarge.  not exactly how true it is but i never read anything that disagreed.  i THINK most of GH side effects come from people thinking the more the better and they use to much at a time.  acromeagoly (sp) i think is the worst side effect you can get and if i'm not mistaken your body has to be prediposed to the condition before hand in order for you to form it.  jack or doom probably can answer it better.


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 23, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Anasci.org+Dec 22 2003, 01:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Anasci.org @ Dec 22 2003, 01:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> never used gh is it true you can gain height from it? [/b][/quote]
 i have heard that you will get some height from it but not every one.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

I know I'll be doing some gh as soon as I cahnge jobs in a couple yrs. I have the money but not the time in one place to be consistent. I travel too much. I guess it's igf-1 until then


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Anasci.org+Dec 22 2003, 03:35 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Anasci.org @ Dec 22 2003, 03:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> never used gh is it true you can gain height from it? [/b][/quote]
 yes i belive its true something has made me groe 1/2 inch and im 28 yoa it had to be the gh


----------



## 3Vandoo (Dec 24, 2003)

people told me I took some heigh, since I used it. But, I just think its because they actually shrank


----------

